# Anyone: Cute or Hot?



## Novalis (Feb 17, 2011)

Cute does not equal hot does not equal beautiful does not equal sexy does not equal attractive. There's a reason for having different words.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Caliente por favor.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

In a nutshell: ridiculously, ridiculously good looking.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Cephalonimbus said:


> The whole hot VS cute concept has always confused me.


To me:

Hot is sexualized.
Cute is not sexualized.

Kittens and little kids can be cute, as can [seemingly] innocent girls.
Only girls with skimpy clothes and 'less realistic' [plastic surgery] figures can be hot.

Calling someone 'hot' is essentially saying they're sex objects, while this might be appealing to some, the smarter girls realize that the second part of that was 'object'.
Which is why smart girls are always cute.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

It's gettin' cute in here, so take off all yo clothes. 

>.>


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

i prefer cute. 
cute to me is someone who has a beutiful smile and has a great personality and dresses nicely 
hot defines someones body more of a sense and overlooking the personal qualities.
megan fox = hot
"the girl in the coffee shop I just talk to about literature was pretty cute"


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> To me:
> 
> Kittens and little kids can be cute, as can [seemingly] innocent girls.
> Only girls with skimpy clothes and 'less realistic' [plastic surgery] figures can be hot.
> ...


I've known plenty of very intelligent women who have dressed in the latest most alluring fashions. Being sexy is not objectifying in and of itself. Objectification is in the eye of the beholder. Just as cute is in the eye of the beholder. "Cute" is in fact a diminutive term. 

To follow this to it's natural conclusion: I think that the idea that smart women can't also be "hot" is in fact more sexist than the alternative. Consider that men aren't expected to dress a certain way to signify their intelligence. Sure we all, men and women, have to dress modestly to show the proper respect to the work place and to not distract from the work. But why is it that women are expected by some to hide their bodies both day and night if they are to be "taken seriously"? Is it because other women would objectify them? Of course not... it's because some men do not have the mental capacity to use their eyes and brains at the same time. 

Now to wrap up with some over dramatic, but valid rhetoric: why don't we just go ahead and establish a new cultural norm where women who want to be taken as seriously as men have to wear burkhas?


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

My immediate response to that would be because of poor control of a high number of males to think properly, but that doesn't mean we can't move towards a less addictive and/ or oppressive society in the future.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Hardstyler said:


> i prefer cute.
> cute to me is someone who has a beutiful smile and has a great personality and dresses nicely
> hot defines someones body more of a sense and overlooking the personal qualities.
> megan fox = hot
> "the girl in the coffee shop I just talk to about literature was pretty cute"


I'm sitting on the fence,

For guys:Cute boyish good looks,nice personality,a little bit of a rough diamond,hot in bed
For girls:A mixture of both,attractive,nice smile and personality,but can look like megan fox in high heels and a short skirt.Cute can transpire into hot under the right cicumstances.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> I've known plenty of very intelligent women who have dressed in the latest most alluring fashions. Being sexy is not objectifying in and of itself. Objectification is in the eye of the beholder. Just as cute is in the eye of the beholder. "Cute" is in fact a diminutive term.
> 
> To follow this to it's natural conclusion: I think that the idea that smart women can't also be "hot" is in fact more sexist than the alternative. Consider that men aren't expected to dress a certain way to signify their intelligence. Sure we all, men and women, have to dress modestly to show the proper respect to the work place and to not distract from the work. But why is it that women are expected by some to hide their bodies both day and night if they are to be "taken seriously"? Is it because other women would objectify them? Of course not... it's because some men do not have the mental capacity to use their eyes and brains at the same time.
> 
> Now to wrap up with some over dramatic, but valid rhetoric: why don't we just go ahead and establish a new cultural norm where women who want to be taken as seriously as men have to wear burkhas?


I am merely talking about the usage of the phrase 'hot' being objectifying, as you said the verdict of 'hotness' and 'cuteness' would vary from individuals.
Each person has different opinions and that each one is valid, and I thank you for pointing that out to me, as Barney the Dinosaur didn't quite 'hit home' on that point for me back in kindergarten.

I said if you intended to read my post, that smart women would realize that being 'hot' is actually a demeaning term.

And, to follow _that _natural conclusion, don't argue with an INTJ.

EDIT: Also, am I seriously the only one who hates Megan Fox?


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> I said if you intended to read my post, that smart women would realize that being 'hot' is actually a demeaning term.
> 
> And, to follow _that _natural conclusion, don't argue with an INTJ.


Lol don't argue with an INTJ because... according to your post only smart women agree with you? INTJ's are the wellspring of the truth about what women should or should not want to be, and ENFP's should simply attempt to drink from this great well of knowledge? 

You can imagine that the following is a prayer if it makes you happy :laughing:: 

You didn't speak to nearly any of my points aside from demeaning my reminder that this is all subjective. I reminded you that it is subjective because you seemed to be applying judgments, with a veneer of objective reasoning. 

I spoke to what you wrote, and will do so in slightly more detail now: 



MisterJordan said:


> To me:
> 
> Hot is sexualized.
> Cute is not sexualized.
> ...


Since you began by saying that Hot = Sexy = Skimpy Clothes + Plastic Surgery, I thought that it was appropriate to begin my response by reminding you of one of Barney's lessons: These things are in the eye of the beholder. To you sexiness is dirty and for stupid fatuous "fake people". 

I disagree as laid out in my last post. 



MisterJordan said:


> Calling someone 'hot' is essentially saying they're sex objects, while this might be appealing to some, the smarter girls realize that the second part of that was 'object'.
> Which is why smart girls are always cute.


According to this paragraph you said that to find someone sexy is to objectify them. As if a person cannot be sexy, and smart, and funny, etc. Further you seem to be saying that smart people do not want to be sexy, and further that they never want to be objectified... you are the authority on intelligent behavior(s), and desires? 

Though I wouldn't want to be objectified in a business setting, in the bedroom I personally would very much like to be thought of as a sex object (plaything is perfectly fine). When I'm dancing I want to be thought of as "that awesome dancer guy" (which never happens). When I'm snowboarding I wouldn't mind being "that snowboarder". Do you imagine that intelligent women never want to be thought of as "that sexy girl"? 

Also in the above snippet you make a judgment about what smart girls are/aren't. These are *your opinions*, which I disagree with. I think that smart girls are WAY HOTTER than stupid girls... and they also happen to be much much better in bed. I'm not demeaning hot and intelligent girls in any way with my desire... my desire is an affirmation of my respect. What is wrong with that? 

In short, I think that it's more harmful to limit people with our judgments about what is proper/improper, than it is to accept that people can be multidimensional. And that to think of someone as sexy does not by default mean that this person is ONLY sexy and nothing more. 



MisterJordan said:


> EDIT: Also, am I seriously the only one who hates Megan Fox?


Why would you hate her? Because she is sexy? Does your sexual desire make women _less intelligent/worthy_ somehow? You seem to very strongly be saying that our perceptions diminish woman. What I'm trying to say is that if our perceptions are demeaning, then it is our perceptions that need to change, not the behavior/apparel of women. 

To Objectify is literally to perceive someone one-dimensionally, and in so doing to rob them of their dignity. To assert that intelligence and sexiness, or the desire to be sexy, are mutually exclusive is to assert that there are two buckets which women have to choose between: sexy or smart.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cute with a dash of hot. 

(Are the two mutually exclusive?)


----------



## abster (Feb 9, 2011)

Id say neither because i rarely use the words cute or hot. The word Hot is definitely overused by Paris Hilton whereas cute to me is like saying cute to a puppy or a chubby baby. If i find a man attractive, id say he is sexy, good looking or handsome. And id say someone like Megan Fox or Jessica alba would be beautiful gorgeous women. my friends think im old fashioned cos i still use the word handsome to a good looking guy when they're all like gushing ' oh he is sooooo hot' but hey, thats just me!


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

usually cute. hot isn't bad at all though. it's very very very very rare though when I consider a guy "hot". (because I grew up with "hot" brothers and had no clue how any girl could find my brothers attractive) so now it's like I have a resistance to "hot" over cute...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Do I want a partner who is cute or hot?
Cute _is_ hot, and by that I mean that a quirky, amusing guy who charms me with his awkwardness is going to turn me on as long as he is also sensitive and creative, and has decent values. 

The standard set of traits that are advertised as "hot" do nothing for me, and some of them are even turn-offs. For instance, I'm not looking for a macho, body-obsessed, daredevil bad boy. Ick. 

Do I identify myself as cute or hot?
Neither, although I have been called cute before by people I like and respect, and have only ever been called hot by guys who were trying to coerce me into meaningless sex.

Would I rather be cute or hot?
Cute, for sure. Hot seems to get the wrong kind of attention, usually for shallow reasons. Past boyfriends have considered my eccentricity cute, and wanted to cuddle me for it, which has a completely different feeling behind it than being valued primarily for having boobs and a crotch.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Compassionate Misanthrope said:


> [blah blah blah]


The reason I didn't reply to your points: I _seriously don't care enough about your opinion_ enough to read the _flood of text_ that you always seem to leak.

In short: "tl;dr"

[EDIT]
A quick thought:
You always seem to misinterpret what I'm saying, focusing on aspects that I wasn't focused on.
It's my fault, of course, I'm god damn awful at expressing thoughts, I need more than the time I allot to each comment to make sure there could be no misinterpretations. Of course, there's always something [if you read any of my threads you'd see just how bad I am at communicating my ideas].
It's my social awkwardness that fuels the misinterpretations.
And my social awkwardness fuels my PerC-ing.
And my PerC-ing fuels my comments.
And my mis-interpretable comments fuel your way-too-long comments.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

@MisterJordan and @Compassionate Misanthrope : Girls, girls, you're both pretty!

and I continue with my glazed gaze and laugh at the world yet again


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I think cute covers too many unattractive people. Here's an example, have you ever had someone try to fix you up with someone else and they refer to that person as "cute"? Wouldn't you rather hear "she's (or he's) hot? 
In that situation, "cute" is in the same league as "she has a great personality". Yeah, that means she's homely and has giant warts on her chin.
That said, it all truly is in the eye of the beholder anyway.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Caliente, for sure. Cute sounds way too generic and cookie-cutter. I need punch...and spice..something that makes my head do a 180 when she walks by.
Things most people refer to as 'cute' don't do it for me. Cute won't make me look twice and wonder what she is about. Too boring.


----------



## Ancalimon (Sep 17, 2010)

Cute!
But both is better.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MisterJordan said:


> And, to follow _that _natural conclusion, don't argue with an INTJ.


Yeah, don't argue with INTJs! They'll leave you even MORE unsatisfied, you can't handle that @Compassionate Misanthrope. You just can't handle that.

I don't see why a person's type indicates to stop arguing with them. It doesn't mean you're right by any means just because you're an INTJ.


----------



## curious0610 (Jun 27, 2010)

I haven't read all 5 pages before posting but personally I would definitely have to go with "cute".

I briefly skimmed a few of the posts, though not all, and I would also have to agree with whoever said that the word "hot" sexually objectifies a person. I would personally feel offended or embarrassed if some guy called me "hot" nor would I use this word to describe someone I like.

And to end this post: these are just _my_ thoughts and how I _personally_ perceive this, and I agree in advance to disagree with anyone that disagrees.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Fizz , bow down to INTJs. 

We must all fear and tremble, when we see the things they type and tattoo them all over out bodies as they are the truth.

their 4 letters just send chills down my spine.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

Kr3m1in said:


> We must all fear and tremble, when we see the things they type and tattoo them all over out bodies as they are the truth.


I thought I was the only one who did this!!!!!!

??????

!!!!!!!!

I know..... Lets start a cult! :crazy:


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Compassionate Misanthrope set up franchises. I'm for it.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I like somewhere in between cute and hot. Unfortunately, I happen to be neither. I've never been called "hot," and I probably haven't been called "cute." I'm reasonably attractive, but it's sort of a gray area of attractiveness that doesn't grab much attention.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I use cute to describe personality traits and I usually want to stab people who use the word hot, in the face. I've caught myself using it before, and I wanted to stab myself in the face for it. Anyway, women are far more attractive, either way, after I know their personality and develop genuine feelings for them. At that point, I usually use the word beautiful.


----------



## Compassionate Misanthrope (Mar 2, 2011)

wisdom said:


> I like somewhere in between cute and hot. Unfortunately, I happen to be neither. I've never been called "hot," and I probably haven't been called "cute." I'm reasonably attractive, but it's sort of a gray area of attractiveness that doesn't grab much attention.


Yeah I've only been called "hot" by one person that I was not in a relationship with, as far as I am aware. The SO's were just being nice/drunk/both, the girl who told me I was hot was about 10 years younger than me, did enough coke to start a ski resort, and was probably slightly insane. I'm not that good looking and she would stare at my general crotchal region like it was made of peanut butter chocolate cheesecake... nutter. Oh and she knew that I was married... wtf nutter?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Can has both?! D:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I made a ice cream sundae last night. I added smarties, it was * so cute*. My SO threw a chocolate strawberry
and whipped cream on it, now it was* so hot.*..either way i would gobble it all up. Moral of the story,
i don't give a shit, i love ice cream sundae's.


----------



## kexx (Nov 24, 2010)

Someone being cute is so much better. I hate that "hot" look. It's so fake looking and I kind of associate it with being a jerk. (Not that a "hot" person couldn't be nice! Just stating what I've seen from my past experiences.)

I also, rather someone say I was cute than hot. If they said I was hot I would think they are just being dense and only care about attractiveness where if they called me cute I would think it includes my mannerisms and personality more. Maybe it's just how I view the words, but overall I just find cute to be better. Haha. I do like cool girls too though. I wouldn't call them hot, but they're very calm and collected and just super chill. <3

EDIT: I think after being in a relationship for awhile though I'm fine with my actions being called hot. I mean hot can be seen in other ways than what I said, but it's just how I feel about the word. I'm not saying anyone who says it obviously means what I think, but if someone random came up to me and called me hot I'd definitely be a bit skeptical as to their motives.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 17, 2011)

You mean in women? Both. Nothing better than a girl who can pull off being cute AND sexy.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I've never been called cute, and I've been called smart by some of the same guys who have called me hot. I didn't think the word hot meant stupid and slutty.
I think cute vs hot has more to do with personality/behavior. When I think cute, I think bubbly and friendly and energetic or maybe shy and sweet. I'm calm, quiet, and aloof, not cute. 
For guys, I don't use the words hot or cute. I like the word handsome, because then I can greet him with, "Hey, handsome". I like alliteration.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Cute. If they're hot, they'll know it and betray you.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

All these are killing me LOL




jack london said:


> Cute from neck up
> 
> Hot from the neck down
> 
> ...


but this one lmao.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I am Cute and I prefer Ditzy 
Ditzy is cute in a type of air headed way

I am basically a puppydog


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Cute is like smart, sweet, innocent 

Hot is mature, adult, physically stronger, good build, tall 

Like a Beagle vs a Doberman Pinscher

Disclaimer: Yes Sorry, I know I use too many dog metaphors


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

perennialurker said:


> Interpret as you see fit.


well i would go for both .


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahem. You forgot such words as "gorgeous" and "sexy."

/flips hair


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I prefer cute. Someone hot tends to be intimidating and scary unless they have a cute personality. You can't be hot and have a hot personality. Its too much. 

Cute face, needs a hot personality. Otherwise they'll seem like... Too soft.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Cute and evil.


----------



## Chicken Nugget (Jan 24, 2016)

I prefer the middle ground between them.

But if I had to choose, hot.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

About another person???

This question lacks structure and like the mid term I'm going to take on Thursday I shall leave it blank


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

isamanthax said:


> All these are killing me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bringing back 5 year dead thread because you're amused over text?

./approve


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*sexy
*

i dont want cute telletubbie looking man

and i dont want hot femail because that word is played out & she might be tacky

next


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Gilly said:


> Bringing back 5 year dead thread because you're amused over text?
> 
> ./approve


Is there a problem???


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Cute for women, hot for men and cute for kittens.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

acidicwithpanic said:


>


This made me lol so hard. XD


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


>


I have to ask, What does this mean?


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet (Apr 6, 2016)

Assuming we're referring to other people, since I can't conceive a dilemma where those two options would come up besides this one, I am indifferent. A good personality makes either one work in my case.


----------

